# Manage my other documents software....like LR



## invgrp2 (Aug 22, 2010)

To manage my documents I currently use Paperport and I'm trying Filecenter but after using LR I really like the way LR keeps track of my photos.

I was wondering if there is a software out there that acts like LR but is designed for other types of documents management.

Thanks.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 23, 2010)

invgrp2, we had a discussion on this recently, just a few threads down. Have a look here:

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?topic=1'282.'


----------



## invgrp2 (Aug 25, 2010)

I did see that thread but it seemed it was geared more for a Mac.

I've tested at least a dozen document management programs and so far I've not come across one that does what LR does but for documents instead of photos.

I'm still looking and hopefully someone will have a recommendation for a Windows based document management program.


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 25, 2010)

Look at Expression Media - it's not limited to either Mac or PC (which in the long term is a pretty good idea).


----------



## invgrp2 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info and I will check it out today.

P.S. I did read some of the highlights and it seems to be geared towards media and I was looking for something that could do other stuff (docs, xls, pdf, ect.,).


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 25, 2010)

That's what I use it for in my writing projects which might have anything from raw files to InDesign and many others. It's mainly for photos, but can handle whatever file types the photographer wants to manage. I'd love Lightroom to be the same.

John


----------



## invgrp2 (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree, the way LR manages photos is exactly what I'd like to see a document management software do.

Maybe someone could create a addin (not really sure that's possible) that could add this feature.

I'm sure there would be lots of people who'd use it.


----------



## johnsjason (Aug 31, 2010)

Calibre works great for ebooks, OneNote does the same for notes. It'd be nice to have an open-source version of a multi-file format doc manager.

Might be a good idea for my senior thesis, when the time comes.


----------

